# Free clothing for kids (CX)



## DRM (19 Mar 2020)

https://advntr.cc/kit-for-kids-little-shredders/

Just found this, Pro cx rider Gosse Van Der Meer is running a project to get unwanted team kit out to kids starting out in cross, seems like a brilliant project to me.


----------

